# neuer pc



## Rodgar_9 (14. Dezember 2007)

also will mir anfang nächstes jahr nen neuen rechner kaufen... wie findet ihr den bzeüglich preis/lst verhältnis und zukunftssicherheit? 

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/7VHYRCYE7-6...onfigurator.jsp


----------



## Independent (14. Dezember 2007)

Also ich sag dir jetzt was drin sein "Muss"..zwecks zukunftssicherheit. Alle anderen Komponenten sind für die Zukunft Zweitrangig.

GTX8800 @768 alles andere is crap (selbst ne 8800 @512 geht im Sli bei AA unter)

Quad 6600@2.14 lässt sich schon takten und ist zukunftssicher und billig --->>200€

4GB-Ram --->>Vorteil Crysis

Achja und 550Watt Netzteil

Jo dat legste so aus. Dat langt. Alles andere is ja egal....


----------



## Rodgar_9 (14. Dezember 2007)

mhm... bei hardwareversand.de gibts beispielsweise nur den quad mit 2,4 ghz... wie isn das eigentlich mit den quads , sind die besser als die amd x2 etc?


----------



## Independent (14. Dezember 2007)

Sorry..natürlich haben die 2.4ghz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Quad`s sind Vierkern-Prozessoren. Intel ist Marktführer. Komm nicht auf die Idee in AMD zu Investieren.
Glaub mir..die "waren" mal besser. Seit es die Multicores gibt, schlägt Intel AMD um längen. Der neue Phenom zb bringt nich annährend die Leistung eines Intels. Wie gesagt..AMD war mal besser(Einkerner).

Achte bitte auch darauf, dass du bei dem Intel das richtige Board kaufst(Sockel775 für Intel). 
Empfehlung geht hier klar an AsusP5k und achja DDR2 800mhz-Arbeitspeicher(sind sehr billig momentan).

Mfg David

[Edit]

Beispiel DualCore anhand Crysis:

Kern 1 ----> Schattenberechnung/Physikberechnung------>100% Auslastung
Kern 2 ----> Soundberechnung/Lichtberechnung------>100% Auslastung

Ein Quad könnte jetzt mit den 4 Kernen jede Berechnung auf einen Kern legen. Das heist ein Kern muss nicht zwei Aufgaben übernehmen und wird entlastet(läuft besser). Deshalb ist 
Quadcore Zukunftsorientiert.


----------



## Metran (14. Dezember 2007)

OmG 8800GTX muss sein.... na ja nicht ganz^^.... die neue 8800GTS mit dem G92 Chip ist teilweise besser als die Ultra... also an deiner Stelle würd ich mir ganz klar die neue GTS holn^^


----------



## Inexort (14. Dezember 2007)

Das ganze kommt erstmal auf die Auflösung an. Die GTX macht erst ab einer Auflösung von 1600x1200 Sinn.
Sonsonsten lang die GT/GTS (G92) vollkommen aus, wenn man mal von der Verfügbarkeit absieht.
Wenn du den Computer aber noch vor Weihnachten haben willst, würde ich dir die GTX ehr empfehlen.
Die GT/GTS kann noch bis März dauern bis du eine haben kannst.
Und Ansonten noch wie viel du investieren willst.
Wenn er nur zum zocken sein soll, würde ich dir noch einen Core 2 Duo empfehlen.
Die Quads bringens im Moment nur in Videosoftware, 3D-Software etc.
Eins der wenigen Spiele wo sie einen kleinen Vorteil bringen ist Crysis.
Aber ich würde lieber warten bis eine neue Generation rauskommt.

Schreib einfach mal wie viel Geld du ausgeben willst, dann schauen wir mal weiter.

PS: Der Link oben führt nur zum PC-Konfigurator, aber nicht zu deiner Hardware.

Mfg Inexort


----------



## Rodgar_9 (14. Dezember 2007)

ja am anfang kam noch die hardware...aber iwie gings nach ner halben stunde nicht mehr... naja so viel wolt ich nich investieren so max 1000 € 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   naja schüler halt^^

p.s. der wär eigentlich sehr nai$ würd ich meinen...   -.-

http://www.myimg.de/?img=PC4dec7.jpg


----------



## Inexort (14. Dezember 2007)

Von Komplettsystem würd ich dir abraten.
Sind meistens Billignetzteile verbaut und wenn du ihn selbst zusammenstellst kriegste für des Geld meist was  besseres.


----------



## Rodgar_9 (14. Dezember 2007)

dessen bin ich mir bewusst^^...aber so schlecht scheint er nicht zu sein...und mit den komponenten selbst zusammenstellen... da bist du glaub ich auf jeden fall über nen 1000er los


----------



## Metran (14. Dezember 2007)

ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... ein Freund von mir hat sich grad so ziemlich das selbe System zusammengestellt nur halt hat er die neue GTS drin und kommt genau auf 100€ + die Versand kosten... außerdem hast du beim selber zusammenstelln wirklich Ahnung was drinnen is... ich will nicht wissen welchen Mainboard bzw. Netzteil ect. bei dem PC drinnen is =b

Edit:
sry für doppel post kA wie das zustanden gekommen ist^^


----------



## Inexort (14. Dezember 2007)

Metran schrieb:


> ne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jop, meistens sind dann NoNoma Komponenten verbaut, die meistens nicht sehr gut sind.


----------



## Rodgar_9 (15. Dezember 2007)

wo hat er es sich denn zusammengestellt weißt du das vielleicht?


----------



## Inexort (15. Dezember 2007)

Wen du ihn dir zusammenbauen lassen willst, würde ich dir ATELCO COMPUTERS empfehlen.
www.atelco.de
Ist auch ein PC-Konfigurator dabei. Hardwareversand.de würde ich dir dafür nicht so sehr empfehlen.
Die neigen manchmal dazu dir einfach andere Komonenten einzubauen als du bestellt hast.
Bei Atelco ist auch der Service viel viel besser. Hab bisher nur gute Erfahrung damit gemacht.

Mfg Inexort


----------



## Rodgar_9 (15. Dezember 2007)

ok danke.


----------



## Rodgar_9 (15. Dezember 2007)

hier gibts :   Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Tray, 8192Kb, LGA775, 64bit, Kentsfield    und   Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 boxed, 8192Kb, LGA775, 64bit, Kentsfield

welcher issen da besser?

was meint ihr hierzu : http://www1.atelco.de/6A_3puBG7ib2Zt/1/pcc...tem.0=8947:7002

falls es wieder nicht funzt...

-->   	Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 boxed, 8192Kb, LGA775, 64bit, Kentsfield               222,00 €
         ASUS P5N32-SLI Premium,S.775 nForce590 SLI Intel Edition, ATX                  99,00 € 
         2048MB DDR2 Corsair TwinX Pro CL 5, PC6400/800                                      99,00 €
         Aerocool Aeroengine Jr.Silber ohne Netzteil                                                  53,00 €
         ATX-Netzt.BE Quiet! Straight Power 500 Watt / BQT E5                                  82,35 €
         Club3D 8800GT, 512MB, NVIDIA Geforce 8800GT, PCI-Express                     229,00 € 
         WD Caviar WD2500AAJS, 250GB 7200, SATA-II                                           56,00 €
         LG GDR - H20N S-ATA Retail schwarz                                                          19,90 € 
         LG GSA - H66N schwarz bare SATA                                                             39,90 €
         Creative SoundBlaster Audigy SE                                                                36,85 € 
         Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 64bit SB-Version                             96,90 €

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
        Gesamtpreis                                                                                             1.033,90 €

nochn paar fragen...^^

was bedeutet eigentlich S-ATA ?^^  hab nur gelesen dass es hut ist...^^
ist die premiu version besser als die basic version von WV ?
.... wieso gibts das gehäuse nirgends mehr in schwarz?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Rodgar_9


----------



## Inexort (15. Dezember 2007)

Ok,

den prozessor lassen wir dann mal. 
Prozessorkühler: Würde ich den Scythe Mugen empfehlen. Aber weil es den bei Atelco nicht gibt, empfehle ich den (siehe unten).
Mainboard: Rate ich zu einem mit P35-Chipsatz (siehe unten)
Ram: Sehr Gut. Den habe ich auch. Wird in nächster Zeit aber nicht verfügbar sein. Also tut es der andere für 99&#8364; auch. 
Gehäuse: Jedem das seine. Hat ja jeder einen anderen Geschmack.
Netzteil: BeQuiet is eine gute Wahl.
Grafikkarte: Kommt halt drauf an, wie lange du auf deinen neuen PC warten kannst. Die Karte ist gut, aber mit der Verfügbarkeit sieht es im Moment nicht gut aus.
Festplatte: Ist deine auch nicht schlecht. Aber ich tendiere zu der Seagate. (siehe unten)
DvD/Brenner: Kannste lassen.
Soundkarte: Wenn überhaupt rate ich zur X-Fi Xtreme Audio/Gamer. Aber der OnBoard Sound sollte vollkommen ausreichen.
Betriebssystem: Bitte alles außer 64-Bit zum gamen. Das versteht sich überhaupt nicht miteinander. 

S-ATA: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/S-ata S-ATA und S-ATA II sind nachfolger von ATA (IDE).

Hier mal meine Zusammenstellung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Gehäuse dient als Platzhalter.
Das mit der Grafikkarte ist halt so ein Ding, wegen der Verfügbarkeit.

Die Zusammenstellung sollte deinen Wünschen gerecht werden.

Mfg Br33d

EDIT: Ich meine in der Zusammenstellung natürlich WINDOWS VISTA HOME PREMIUM. Macht dann nochmal 20&#8364; mehr.
Wenn der Preis noch 20&#8364; runter soll. Sag einfach bescheit. Damit wir wieder bei 1030&#8364; sind. Sind noch Alternativen da.

PS: Ja die Premium ist besser.
PS2: Wahrscheinlich ist die Farbe Schwarz denen ausgegangen^^


----------



## Rodgar_9 (15. Dezember 2007)

für crysis is doch aber 64-bit besser oder?
will den rechner erst so im 1.Quartal '08 kaufen...


----------



## Inexort (15. Dezember 2007)

Der Nachteil ist, dass viele Spiele/Programme überhaupt nicht mit einem 64-bit OS laufen.
Das soll heißen, dass nicht alle Programme 64-Bit unterstützen und manche ältere Spiele/Programme nicht mehr funktionieren.  Den einzigsten Vorteil den man im Moment daraus zieht ist, dass man 4GB Ram benutzen kann. 4GB Ram bringen aber nur in 3D-Anwendungen, Videoschnittsoftware etc. einen Vorteil. Zum zocken braucht man 4 Gb gar nicht. Und ob man jetzt lieber 10Fps mehr in Crysis hat und dafür ein Haufen Probleme oder ein Stabil laufendes Betriebssystem und dafür 10Fps weniger bleibt einem selbst überlassen.

Mein Fazit: Finger weg, bis es sich richtig in den Mark implementiert hat.

Ps: Ein bisschen wild geschrieben, aber ich hoffe es kommt verständlich rüber.

Mfg BR33D


----------



## Rodgar_9 (15. Dezember 2007)

okldokl^^


----------



## Rodgar_9 (17. Dezember 2007)

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 boxed, 8192Kb, LGA775, 64bit, Kentsfield
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten und Logistikkosten
	verfügbar ab 18.12.2007	217,31 € 
	MSI P6N SLI V2, Sockel 775 nForce650i SLI, ATX
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten und Logistikkosten
	verfügbar ab 17.12.2007	80,35 € 
	2048MB DDR2 Corsair TwinX Pro CL 5, PC6400/800
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten und Logistikkosten
	verfügbar ab 20.12.2007	92,79 € 
	Aerocool Aeroengine Jr.Silber ohne Netzteil
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten und Logistikkosten
	verfügbar ab 18.12.2007	50,99 € 
	ATX-Netzt.BE Quiet! Straight Power 550 Watt / BQT E5
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten und Logistikkosten
	sofort lieferbar	72,84 € 
	XFX GeForce 8800GTS 580M "XT" 640MB DDR3, PCI-Express
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten und Logistikkosten
	verfügbar ab 18.12.2007	300,64 € 
	WD Caviar SE16 250GB SATA II 16MB
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten und Logistikkosten
	verfügbar ab 18.12.2007	57,43 € 
	LG GH20 Retail schwarz/beige SATA
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten und Logistikkosten
	sofort lieferbar	44,50 € 
	Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 64bit SB-Version
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten und Logistikkosten
	sofort lieferbar	77,12 € 
Summe:	993,97 € 

wie is das? ich glaub ich hab was vergessen... is irgendwie so billig?^^


----------



## -bloodberry- (17. Dezember 2007)

Kauf dir statt der 8800GTS lieber eine 8800GT.
Die ist günstiger und leistet mehr, so kannst du den Preis nochmal um knapp 100 Euro drücken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodgar_9 (18. Dezember 2007)

ècht? dachte die gts leistet mehr... und wie is der rest?^^


----------



## Inexort (18. Dezember 2007)

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 boxed, 8192Kb, LGA775, 64bit, Kentsfield

Kannst du lassen, solang du kein OC betreiben willst. Wenn doch würde ich den Tray nehmen und einen gescheiten Lüfter dazu.

MSI P6N SLI V2, Sockel 775 nForce650i SLI, ATX

Würde dir nicht zu einem nForce raten. Wird zu heiß und ist nicht zukunftssicher. Würde dir zu dem Gigabyte P35-DS3  raten. Hier ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht, wenn ich das hier posten darf: http://www.pcmasters.de/forum/mainboards/1...ga-p35-ds3.html
Ausser du willst irgendwann mal SLI betreiben, was aber auch nicht sehr sinnvoll ist.

2048MB DDR2 Corsair TwinX Pro CL 5, PC6400/800

Kannste auch lassen.

Aerocool Aeroengine Jr.Silber ohne Netzteil

Wie gesagt, jedem das Gehäuse wo ihm gefällt.

ATX-Netzt.BE Quiet! Straight Power 550 Watt / BQT E5

Kannste auch lassen.

XFX GeForce 8800GTS 580M "XT" 640MB DDR3, PCI-Express

Das gleiche wie -bloodberry- schon gesagt hat.

WD Caviar SE16 250GB SATA II 16MB

Kannst du auch lassen.
Im Moment sind 500GB Festplatten zwar sehr günstig, aber braucht ja auch nicht jeder.

LG GH20 Retail schwarz/beige SATA

Kannst du auch lassen. Ich würde vielleicht noch eine Brennen nehmen, ist ja auch nicht viel teurer. 

Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 64bit SB-Version

Wie gesagt ich würde ein 32-Bit System nehmen, vielleicht sagt wer anderst noch was dazu. Ich hab meine Meinung dazu schon geschrieben. Aber auch deine Entscheidung. Nur bitte nachher nicht kommen und meckern das nicht alles läuft.

Mfg Inexort


----------



## Funaki2 (18. Dezember 2007)

Irgendwie, Quadcore prozessoren funktioneren noch garnicht so gut!

Viele spiele, nutzten bei diesen Prozessoren nciht die volle leistung aus, da sie nur auf einen Prozessor zugreifen!

Ja und Intel ist besser als AMD!


----------



## Rodgar_9 (18. Dezember 2007)

aber ist es nicht so, dass es länger dauert auf größere festplatten zuzugreifen? auch wenn mans vielleicht nicht merkt?^^

naja wegen 32-bit... will mir aber später dann 64-bit haben will, müsst ich ja dann ein neues BS kaufen oder? und bei dem Laufwerk wollt ich eigentlich auchn brenner nehmen, eigenlich reicht ja auch eins oder?

Greetz Rodgar_9


----------



## Metran (18. Dezember 2007)

"Kauf dir statt der 8800GTS lieber eine 8800GT.
Die ist günstiger und leistet mehr, so kannst du den Preis nochmal um knapp 100 Euro drücken."


falsch^^ die neue GTS mit dem G92 Chip ist Leistungsfähiger, kommt teilweise sogar an die Ultra ran,... Nvidia will nicht umsonst die Produktion der GTS "refresh" OC verbieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,... ganz ehrlich derzeit würd ich noch warten mit Vista falls du noch ne XP Version zuhause hast.... also hol die GTS mit 512MB ( das is immer die neue ) und falls du wirklich Vista kaufen willst und du noch ein bissl Geld über hast würd ich gleich 4GB Ram nehmen, kann bei Vista nie schaden^^

Edit:
Ach ja und das Gigabyte P35-DS3 is echt nice hab ich mir heute auch bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und hab noch schnell nen Benchmarktest gefunden:
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar...chnitt_3dmark06



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodgar_9 (18. Dezember 2007)

die GK kostet doch aber noch ca 350 €...^^


----------



## Metran (18. Dezember 2007)

8800GT: ca. 280&#8364;
8800GTS "alt": ca. 300&#8364;
8800GTs "neu": derzeit ca. 300+&#8364; 
dadurch das aber die neuen GraKas mit dem G92 Chip (also GT und GTS "neu") sehr vergriffen sind die preise ziemlich Unterschiedlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodgar_9 (18. Dezember 2007)

hm next year sollte sie hoff ich mal nochn bisschen billiger sein^^


----------



## Metran (18. Dezember 2007)

Ram scheint mir auch noch etwas teuer zu sein 2GB für fast 100€ gibts mittlerweile weit aus billigere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodgar_9 (18. Dezember 2007)

taugen die auch was?^^


----------



## Metran (18. Dezember 2007)

wenn du nicht OC willst im normalfall ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodgar_9 (18. Dezember 2007)

mal so ne noob frage was is oc?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metran (18. Dezember 2007)

übertakten also schneller machn als es eigentlich ist z.B. Q6600 hat jeweils 2.4Ghz und den kannst du ganz leicht auf 3Ghz bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die Garantie geht dann aber flöten^^


----------



## Rodgar_9 (18. Dezember 2007)

schreibt doch gleich übertakten :-D


----------



## Rodgar_9 (19. Dezember 2007)

gibts die angepriesene GK denn bei atelco oder so?


----------



## Inexort (19. Dezember 2007)

Ja, aber wirst wahrscheinlich frühstens mitte Januer überhaupt erst wieder eine irgendwo kriegen.


----------



## Metran (19. Dezember 2007)

na ja wenns dir nichts ausmacht bissl mehr zu zahln bekommst du sie auch gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



www.alternate.de hat z.b. noch welche


----------



## Rodgar_9 (19. Dezember 2007)

ne is ok...hab ja geschrieben 1.quartal '08^^


----------



## dafreak92 (20. Dezember 2007)

hi also ich hätte da mal ne bitte , ich will mir auch nen neuen pc kaufen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mit dem pc wollte ich eigentlich nur wow zocken !
kann mir jemand mal bitte nen guten pc mit 22zoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   bildschirm und den rest zusammen stelen hab  nicht viel geld daüfr übrig (ca 1500€ ) am besten bei atelco.de
wäre nett wenn das jemand machen könnte 
thx schonmal im voraus
dafreak92 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metran (20. Dezember 2007)

wenn du ihn nur zum WoW zocken brauchst dann musst du keine 1500€  ausgeben^^


----------



## Rodgar_9 (21. Dezember 2007)

da reicht auchn 500€ pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (21. Dezember 2007)

> da reicht auchn 500€ pc biggrin.gif



Naja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1000 fänd ich passender.


----------



## Rodgar_9 (21. Dezember 2007)

klar^^ aber wenn er wirklich nur WoW zocken will naja... egal also 500-1000 reichen locker!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dafreak92 (21. Dezember 2007)

klar aber ich wollte nen pc den ich länger als 4 jahre benutzen kann ohne das  der schwer veraltet ist und außderdem wollte ich mit einer möglichst niedrigen latenz spilen . ich hab auch mal ein pc bei www.alienware.de gemacht aber  so einen wie ich möchte der köstet dann mal eben 3000€ und wenn ich mir einen bei atelco.de machen verlier ich den überblick 
wäre nett wenn mla jemand einen machen würde am besten wie gesagt mit 22" bilsschirm udn nemarbeitsspeicher  mit mindestens 2 gb udn ne graka mit  mindestens 512 mb und ner festplatte von mindestens 320gb und ca 3ghz prozessor

dankeschonmla am besten fänd ich es wenn ihr mie ne nachricht schickt und nicht ins forum schriebt 
mfg dafreak92


----------



## Leviathan666 (24. Dezember 2007)

dafreak92 schrieb:


> klar aber ich wollte nen pc den ich länger als 4 jahre benutzen kann ohne das  der schwer veraltet ist


*hust* 4 Jahre ist aber heutzutage schon ganz schön anspruchsvoll.
Die technische Entwicklung ist zur Zeit unberechenbar.



> und außderdem wollte ich mit einer möglichst niedrigen latenz spilen .


Latenz ist so ziemlich hardwareunabhängig. Das kommt auf deine Internetanbindung an.



> ich hab auch mal ein pc bei www.alienware.de gemacht aber  so einen wie ich möchte der köstet dann mal eben 3000€


^^ 
Das ist auch ganz normal. Alienware verbaut stylische Markenware in 1a Qualität.

Mein Tipp: Gib nicht mehr als 500-600€ für deinen Rechner aus (es sei denn, du hast die Kohle und wüsstest sonst auch sonst nichts damit anzustellen). Dann musst du dir in 
vier Jahren vielleicht wieder einen neuen kaufen - aber der ist dann auch UP2DATE!


----------



## Spichty (26. Dezember 2007)

Will mir auch bald nen neuen zulegen und wollt mal fragen was ihr zu diesem sagt oder verbessern würdet (kenn mich mit Computer nicht wirklich gut aus):

Intel® Core™ 2 Quad-Core Q6600 Proz. (2,40 GHz, 1066 MHz, 8 MB Cache)
3072MB 667MHz Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM [2x1024/2x512]
640 GB mit zwei Festplatten, RAID 0 (Striping) (2 x 320 GB - 7.200 U/Min.)
68 MB nVidia® GeForce® 8800 GTX
16x DVD+/-RW-Laufwerk


----------



## Leviathan666 (26. Dezember 2007)

Spichty schrieb:


> Will mir auch bald nen neuen zulegen und wollt mal fragen was ihr zu diesem sagt oder verbessern würdet (kenn mich mit Computer nicht wirklich gut aus):
> 
> Intel® Core™ 2 Quad-Core Q6600 Proz. (2,40 GHz, 1066 MHz, 8 MB Cache)
> 3072MB 667MHz Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM [2x1024/2x512]
> ...


Die Grafikkarte solltest du austauschen, wenn du 3D-Spiele spielen willst.
Heutzutage sind 256MB (V)RAM für ne Graka absolutes Minimum! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metran (27. Dezember 2007)

ich denke mal er hat sich verschrieben^^..... aber ich würde mir trd keine GTX nehmen, da die neue GTS fast genau so gut is, bei nicht so hohen Auflösungen sogar besser, diese aber ca. 100 bis 150€ weniger kostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## r0n3 (27. Dezember 2007)

wer unbedingt n quadcore will sollte sich noch auf die neuen modelle gedulden, diese haben dann 2x6mb lvl2cache

ram = pc800 cl4 markenspeicher á la corsair, mushkin, cellshock...


----------



## Rodgar_9 (27. Dezember 2007)

wo gibts denn die point of View 8800 GTS mit 5120 mb ?? bei atelco auf jeden fall nicht!


----------



## Metran (27. Dezember 2007)

wieso denn unbedingt PTV? würd mir ne Zotac nehmen gibts teilweise ab 279€!!


----------



## Rodgar_9 (28. Dezember 2007)

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar...chnitt_3dmark06


----------



## Rodgar_9 (2. Mai 2008)

hab nu einen 
System:
Intel Core 2 Quad 6600
2 GB RAM Corsair XMS2
Gigabyte GeForce 8800 GTS 512MB RAM
Be Quiet 500 Watt
250 GB Festplatte
Windows Vista Home Premium 64-Bit

restlichen 2GB ram kommen noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Êranu (2. Mai 2008)

Rodgar_9 schrieb:


> hab nu einen
> System:
> Intel Core 2 Quad 6600
> 2 GB RAM Corsair XMS2
> ...




warum zum geier bitte einen quad fürs wow zoggen warum son kommischen corsare xms2 ram und dann noch son overpowert nt 450 reichen alle mal aus jedes 350 watt nt würde für das sys da ausreichen.Und warum 2 gb und vista 64 sys? das einzigste was io is is grakka aber der rest hmpf


----------



## Rodgar_9 (13. Mai 2008)

wer sagt nur fürs WoW zoggen? wieder iwas aus der Luft greifen... einfach mal richtig lesen... 2GB kommen noch !


----------

